# Childhood memories!!



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi girls here is another type of game like the look a like one. Thought we could log our memories of childhood/ adolescence- dont have to be all good  

Thought of 4 categories- Fav sweets / Fav toys or games / Fav clothes and Fav memories!! Here goes ..........


Sweets- 1. Spangles
             2. tutti frutti sweets
            3. Crisp and crunch choc bars(in Ireland)
            4. Space invader crisps
            5. Pear drops


Toys/Games- 1. Tiny Tears doll(the original b4 they changed the face!!!)
                  2. See thru plastic umbrella( very 60s!!!)
                  3. Battling gladiators (cheap game)
                  4. Sindy doll
                  5. Roller boots (for the roller disco- sooo 80s!!!)


Clothes - 1. Pink dungarees(with cherry- age5)
            2. sailor dress
            3. Clogs (in my dutch phase!!!)
            4. Pedal pushers
            5. Hippy skirts with fringe(age 15)


Fav Memories- 1. holidays in donegal
                    2. eating dog biscuits!!!  (which terrible twins across street 
                        SWORE were for humans too! 
                    3. Collecting bees ( stood well back as i am allergic)
                    4. Winning Team in Ulster Championships for Irish dancing(age 14)
                    5. Seeing Bon Jovi for first time - age 16( plus fell in love for 
                        time!!



Add your own girls xxxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Love it (anything to pass the time!)


Fav sweets 
1) Curlywurlys
2) rubarb and custards
3) Wispa bars
4) Sherbet Dips (the lolly ones not the liqurish)
5) Monster Munch
  btw my Nan rand a sweet shop until I was 5 - great memories of playing shop and eating sweets  

Fav toys or games
1) Tiny Tears
2) Childrens Silver Cross pram (just like the big one!)
3) Barbies
4) Commodore 64 (only had 4 games and they took all day to load) 
5) Doctors and Nurses with the local lads (I was the only girl!) 

Fav clothes 
1) Red and White stripped hooded top
2) Riding Boots (I cryed when i broke my leg and they had to be cut off)
3) Burgendy Dunlop sneakers (when I was 6!)
4) Long grey wooly skirt (was a bit of a grunge fan at school!)
5) Blue Laura Ashley dress with ties at the back and a big white Sailor collar  (OMG did I actually like that dress) 

Fav memories
1) First time I walked after spending 6 months in hospital and a wheelchair (badley broken leg and damaged knee) - my Dad Crying he was so proud
2) Leaving School 
3) Playing 'golf' on the green area next to our house with all the older boys from the street
4) Getting made over for a school PTA night when I was 14 - I still have the photo and I look really good (even if i say so myself!) 
5) Playign with the 'lethal' till in my nans shop (think open all hours) by standing on a chair, hitting the buttons then jumping off before it sprang open.


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Great Debs!!! Forgot all about curly wurleys- still love them!!!  And we had a real silvercross pram which i wheeled my wee sister in(8 years younger!!)


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I want to know if anyone ever managed to eat a curlywurly without getting their hands and face covered in chocolate 

I loved that pram - was heartbroken at 10 when my parents gave it away...


----------



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Girls, Excellent - I LUVE to reminisce!!!

OK: From a Scots Lass!!  

Fav sweets / Fav toys or games / Fav clothes and Fav memories!! Here goes ..........


Fav Sweets:
Harvey Wallbangers
Dinasaur Eggs
Midget Gems
Tom Thumb Drops
Cherry Lips

Fav toys/Games:
HopSkotch on the street
Chinese Skipping (using lots of rubber bands)
Childhood Playground games using steps and things!!
Operation
Guess Who!

Fav Clothes:
Got to be 80s luminous socks - (the only "trendy" thing my parents could afford to buy me!!! ha-ha!!)
Ra-Ra Skirts!!
Batwing jumpers
Jelly Shoes
Canvas Boots

Fav Memories:
Diana & Charles' Wedding!!
Hot summers without shoes - burning your feet on the street
Ice Cream vans in the summer
The smell of Creosote on the fence!
Covering little brother with "sticky willow"!!

I LOVE THIS ONE!!!

Keep em coming!!  Ah - the good old days!

Love you all
gil xo


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

hi girls
Ahhhhh the good old days....brings back good memories!!! Great post Irisheyes!!

Fav Sweets
Lemon bon Bons
Licorice allsorts
Chocolate Eclairs
Milk Bottles Gums
Wine gums

Fav Toys/Games
Fighting with children on the street
Fighting in the cinema
Fighting with brothers and sisters
Hopscotch
Fishing/crabbing
Paper dolls

Fav Clothes
Pass me downs
My little brown dress
Flip Flops
Hacking Jacket

Fav Memories
Pub crawls in Turkey   
Just having a laugh and being care free in my 20's
The smell of fresh bread/eating the loaf before i got home
My Grandmother's cooking/ and smell  she was brill)
Watching horror films with my Grandma and eating sweets
The saturday afternoon cinema

Great.....what lovely thoughts!!!
love astridx


----------



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

HA-HA ASTRID

YOU'RE a riot - i'm pee*ing myself here!!

fighting in the street!! Fighting in the cinema (well, dont remember that one - we haven't evolved that far up here!!!!) and fighting with siblings- that's sooooo brings back happy memories!!!

As for the Hacking Jacket?  What the hell was that?!!! something you were sick on

I'm a cheeky twonk!!!

this is Brill!!!

Love to all
Gill xo


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

hey Gill
Leave my hacking jacket out of it....it was flipping precious to me....
No you wore it, and not sick on it...
It was really fashionable when you were about 4yrs old...it was a box print and it resembled a Sherlock Holmes pattern....
It would look great with your Ra Ra skirt!!!!   
love astridxx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Gill, loved ra ra skirts and bat winged jumper!!! Back in fashion too now- dont think i could get away with them now tho!!!  

Astrid, never took you for a fighter!!!  suppose i did my fair share with brothers and sisters altho my mum says i was the peace maker!!!!  My dh wouldnt agree with that now !!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

ra ra skirts - OMG    Who ever really thought they were cool.... 



Gill27 said:


> As for the Hacking Jacket? What the hell was that?!!! something you were sick on


    
I had one of those too


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Girls
I am so glad that you also had a hacking jacket as well Debbie.....it must be an english thing Gill....ooops!!!
Sorry Debbie, i was always in some sort of trouble, along with my sister....but we always fought with our friends and vice versa....sounds bad now when i think about it.I am still in touch with all my friends since we were very little as young as 3/4yrs old. We often laugh about it now. 
I bet you were glad Ra Ra skirts came into fashion last year. I looked at the fashion in one of the shops this year and it looks as if the 80's fashion is coming back.....help!!!
It was nice to read through all of your favourite sweets, that brought back some lovely memories...
love astridxxx


----------



## karen j (May 19, 2004)

HI All

Heres one for you, my DH says Im dreaming this one but I know its true, I had a cuddly monkey that had dunagrees on and you could make his hands hold on to things, I think his name was Jacko!!!!!!

Am I going mad, or did it exist.? 

karen j


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

hi karen
Welcome!!
I am not sure about the cuddly monkey? but i hope someone puts your mind at rest!!!!   ..
I am sure you are not going mad and that someone out there also had this Jacko toy. 

love astridxxx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Yes Karen the cuddly monkey did exist. We had one too!!! What about the cuddly E.T. s??


----------



## karen j (May 19, 2004)

Hi irisheyes

Showed hubby that there was someone else out there that had one, I had a friend that had the ET and I was really jealous because I wanted one.

I think we most have had really wierd tastes in cuddlys!!!!   

karen j

P.S. Ive still got my womble though


----------



## lucysmith (Oct 12, 2004)

Fav sweets 
White chocolate mice
Those weird pink shrimps
Toffee pennys
Kola kubes (gross - how come all my teeth are still in my head?!)
Stripers
The thought of all that junk is giving me mouth ulcers!

Fav toys or games
Guess who
Ghost Castle
Hotel
Monopoly
Horror House
Lost Valley of the Dinosaurs 
(I was a board game addict!)
Also loved making dens, in the Winter we would make dens out of old blankets and clothes horses, tables and chairs. In the Summer we would go to the park which our garden backed on to and make dens in the rhododendron bushes.

Fav clothes 
Had this dress that spread out when you whizzed round and round
Denim shorts with smiley faces stitched on courtesy of my mum


Fav memories
Camping holidays in Anglesey and the Lake District
Climbing trees and going off riding on our bikes all day at the weekend and no-one knowing where we were and in the days before mobile phones, and no-one worrying!


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

No hiding in the rhodedendron bushes for me! Allergic to wasps . Mind you i should have added that as one of my memories (albeit a bad one!). We were all out in local park for my brothers bday and hid in an old tree stump- which had a hornets nest!!!  No-one else was stung but i was stung 10 times round my mouth!!   Mum had to rush me to hospital with all kids in back of car!! Lucky the party was over! 

Thats when i found out i was allergic- had been stung badly once b4 and doctor said i was lucky i found out when young!!! Sweet blood apparently!


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi all

fav sweets

wispa (thanks beaker i 4got about them i can taste them now yumm)
star bar 
kop kops 
bon bons original the 1's now arnt the same 

fav toys/games 

cabbage patch kid
passport kid 
cauliflour kid 
my brothers evil kanevil
my 1st electric guitar

fav clothes 

wham style 
fingerless gloves odd  illumanous colours 
legg warmers odd illumanous  colours 
grolsh tops on my shoes (bross)

fav memories

going to the picturs with mum dad and sisters to watch 
rocky 1,2,&3 watch 4  at home with big plate of toast whilst mum was at work
dareing my sister to stand on a jelly fish at blackpool
1st holiday abroad age 15 Estartit in spain 
seing UB40 for the 1st time 

fav bands 

wham( freedom )
then brother beyond (the harder i try )
bross ( when will i be famous )
new kids on the block (hanging tough)
then i went to UB40 and still love them (red red wine 12inch )all time fav

FAV programs 

supergran 
rentaghost (took dd to watch it in manchester last week)
grange hill (just say no )anyone remember the song
stig ov the dump


its good to look bak 
steph


----------



## overthemoon.com (Mar 30, 2006)

*Fav sweets * 
choclate tools
rhubarb & custard sweets

*Fav toys or games*
Buck-a-roo
Hungry Hippo's
Victoria plum (everything, bed spread, wall paper, bedside lamp, valance & curtains!!)
Poochy !

*Fav clothes * GOD HERE GOES !
Raa raa skirts
leg warmers
My Wham The Final T-shirt
what I can only discribe as MC Hammer trousers !!
Hoody's
Reversable jumpers with garfield on one side & mikey mouse on other !
Hypa Glow t-shirts, all colours!! (lovley, changed coulour to let everyone else know you are unfit & sweaty !!!)

*Fave Music*

WHAM !
Debbie Gibson
Maddonna
New Kids on the Block
Kenny Thomas !!!!!

*Fave programmes*
Super Gran
Dog Tanian
Racoons
worzel gummage on a sun morn
t-bag
grot bags
grange hil
byker grove - haha haha haha

ha ha that brought back a few memories trying to remember all of those !!!!!

Isnt it funny !


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi lisa 
u brought back a few more memories for me as well 
worzel gummage and grot bags then t.bags i forgot about her    

did u dance in the street to  FRANKIE coz i did  lol
whilst all the lad were doing there break dancing in the middle of the road with there gotto blaster on the kirb and no one tried to pinch them 
lol coz that wouldnt happen now 

wot a laugh 
steph


----------



## overthemoon.com (Mar 30, 2006)

steph31 said:


> hi lisa
> u brought back a few more memories for me as well
> worzel gummage and grot bags then t.bags i forgot about her
> 
> ...


Oh yes, me & my cousin made a dance up to 'Frankie' ' Do you remember me!!' Mind you we made up dances to _'EVERYTHING!!!'_God those were the days ! At the time aswell I was doing my 'disco dancing every week..loved it !!

isnt it funny, My best mate is a bloke & he has a sister my age (2 & he says when they were young she used to _make_ him make up dances with her in thier living room ! Bless him !


----------

